# Reputable Breeder in Southern CA



## Pumphrey (Jan 18, 2020)

We lost our Apricot Standard 6 years ago to tracheal collapse. We really miss having a Poodle and have been going back and forth for a couple of years deciding when we should get another. I think we are about ready. I would love another Apricot or Red but color isn't that important. I am really looking for a healthy puppy ( perhaps on the smaller side of the spectrum-mine was 26" at the shoulder and I groomed her myself so it took a lot of time.) Does anyone have any recommendations ?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

So sorry for your loss :'( I know of a wonderful breeder of reds, but they are located in Nor Cal - Home | Cinnfullysweet Standard Poodles (cinnfullysweetstandards.com) . 

You can also contact Mary Olund for referrals at (415) 457-4648 (9 am to 5 pm) or email her at 
[email protected]

Hope this helps


----------



## Fields'n'Meadows (12 mo ago)

Chris Bailey of Jaset Kennels' standards tend to be on the smaller side, so I'm told. She just started breeding color (apricot) litters in 2020. Arreau has a post with pictures of one, Dafne. I have one of Dafne's littermates, and my girl is just under 40 lbs (38-39 lbs, depends on the day). She is planning another litter later this year, though I believe it will be blacks. 

I just picked up a Sharbelle puppy. Sharbelle has been breeding standard poodles for more than 50 years now, and her girls tend to be on the smaller side too. She told me most of her girls are around 32-38 lbs. My boy's momma is a real sweetheart, very social and gives gentle but persistent hugs. Sharbelle has a FB page with their information.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

In addition to MaizeFrosty's excellent suggestions, you could reach out to San Diego Poodle Club and Poodle Club of Central California (you'll perhaps also run into Mrs. Olund there, too 😊).


----------



## Pumphrey (Jan 18, 2020)

MaizieFrosty said:


> So sorry for your loss :'( I know of a wonderful breeder of reds, but they are located in Nor Cal - Home | Cinnfullysweet Standard Poodles (cinnfullysweetstandards.com) .
> 
> You can also contact Mary Olund for referrals at (415) 457-4648 (9 am to 5 pm) or email her at
> [email protected]
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind words. We had Lap of Love come to our home to euthanize her which made it easier on everyone. They were wonderful! I appreciate the recommendations. I have a fear of flying but I could drive to Northern CA.


----------



## Pumphrey (Jan 18, 2020)

Fields'n'Meadows said:


> Chris Bailey of Jaset Kennels' standards tend to be on the smaller side, so I'm told. She just started breeding color (apricot) litters in 2020. Arreau has a post with pictures of one, Dafne. I have one of Dafne's littermates, and my girl is just under 40 lbs (38-39 lbs, depends on the day). She is planning another litter later this year, though I believe it will be blacks.
> 
> I just picked up a Sharbelle puppy. Sharbelle has been breeding standard poodles for more than 50 years now, and her girls tend to be on the smaller side too. She told me most of her girls are around 32-38 lbs. My boy's momma is a real sweetheart, very social and gives gentle but persistent hugs. Sharbelle has a FB page with their information.


Thank you for the suggestions. Pearl was 75#. I think a smaller one would be a bit easier to groom.


----------



## Pumphrey (Jan 18, 2020)

Fields'n'Meadows said:


> Chris Bailey of Jaset Kennels' standards tend to be on the smaller side, so I'm told. She just started breeding color (apricot) litters in 2020. Arreau has a post with pictures of one, Dafne. I have one of Dafne's littermates, and my girl is just under 40 lbs (38-39 lbs, depends on the day). She is planning another litter later this year, though I believe it will be blacks.
> 
> I just picked up a Sharbelle puppy. Sharbelle has been breeding standard poodles for more than 50 years now, and her girls tend to be on the smaller side too. She told me most of her girls are around 32-38 lbs. My boy's momma is a real sweetheart, very social and gives gentle but persistent hugs. Sharbelle has a FB page with their information.


----------



## Pumphrey (Jan 18, 2020)

Fields'n'Meadows said:


> Chris Bailey of Jaset Kennels' standards tend to be on the smaller side, so I'm told. She just started breeding color (apricot) litters in 2020. Arreau has a post with pictures of one, Dafne. I have one of Dafne's littermates, and my girl is just under 40 lbs (38-39 lbs, depends on the day). She is planning another litter later this year, though I believe it will be blacks.
> 
> I just picked up a Sharbelle puppy. Sharbelle has been breeding standard poodles for more than 50 years now, and her girls tend to be on the smaller side too. She told me most of her girls are around 32-38 lbs. My boy's momma is a real sweetheart, very social and gives gentle but persistent hugs. Sharbelle has a FB page with their information.


I have heard of Arreau. I will have to go look at the photos. I really appreciate the recommendations . Temperament is most important so I am happy to hear they are social and sweet.


----------



## dcarolina (Apr 23, 2021)

Pumphrey said:


> I have heard of Arreau. I will have to go look at the photos. I really appreciate the recommendations . Temperament is most important so I am happy to hear they are social and sweet.





Pumphrey said:


> We lost our Apricot Standard 6 years ago to tracheal collapse. We really miss having a Poodle and have been going back and forth for a couple of years deciding when we should get another. I think we are about ready. I would love another Apricot or Red but color isn't that important. I am really looking for a healthy puppy ( perhaps on the smaller side of the spectrum-mine was 26" at the shoulder and I groomed her myself so it took a lot of time.) Does anyone have any recommendations ?


Sharbelle in Bonsall breeds standards (I believe white and black) in addition to toys. We have a silver, larger toy boy from her who is 10 months and beautiful, playful, loving, sweet and smart. We have three children and he loves all of them and my husband and me, and is an incredible member of the family. Sharon was lovely to deal with and very thoughtful about listening to what we wanted in a pup. She continues to be great resource as well.


----------



## Fields'n'Meadows (12 mo ago)

Pumphrey said:


> I have heard of Arreau. I will have to go look at the photos. I really appreciate the recommendations . Temperament is most important so I am happy to hear they are social and sweet.












Carly, Ellie and Dafne's mom, is an Italian import and a bit of a standoffish dog. I am told she likes her small subset of people and that's about it. We go to the same groomer so we've seen her a couple of times, and she is a calm, reserved dog. She has that poodle smile when she gets excited (Ellie got that from her). We are told Ellie takes after her mom quite a lot - likes her small subset of people, prefers to find her own calm place to lie down and wait for us rather than engage with the other dogs, does the excited poodle smile with her favorite people. Chris Bailey of Jaset is located in Phelan, CA.

Sharbelle is located in Vista, CA. 

Also, 75#, wow! Carly is around 45-50 pounds I believe. She is a little bigger than Ellie, but not by much. I heard one of her littermate brothers is 76# right now, but that seems to be the major outlier...


----------



## dcarolina (Apr 23, 2021)

We just had our pup at Sharbelle’s for the day (they board as well) and they have 8 week standard pups right now.


----------



## Fields'n'Meadows (12 mo ago)

dcarolina said:


> We just had our pup at Sharbelle’s for the day (they board as well) and they have 8 week standard pups right now.


Yes! It was a litter of 5 I believe, 4 boys and only 1 girl. I picked up the runt of the litter with my fiance today. Sharon told me they are holding on to two of the boys to decide which will be the show prospect.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Pumphrey said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. We had Lap of Love come to our home to euthanize her which made it easier on everyone. They were wonderful! I appreciate the recommendations. I have a fear of flying but I could drive to Northern CA.


What a wonderful way to say goodbye to your sweet girl. I am a huge proponent of home euthanasia.


----------



## dcarolina (Apr 23, 2021)

Congr


Fields'n'Meadows said:


> Yes! It was a litter of 5 I believe, 4 boys and only 1 girl. I picked up the runt of the litter with my fiance today. Sharon told me they are holding on to two of the boys to decide which will be the show prospect.


Congratulations! So fun to have a pup in the house. As this was our first dog, we were warned by others (not Sharon) that a boy would be hard to house train. Fortunately, not accurate! Lol. Enjoy this special time - we have had such a fun 10 months watching him grow.


----------



## Fields'n'Meadows (12 mo ago)

dcarolina said:


> Congr
> 
> Congratulations! So fun to have a pup in the house. As this was our first dog, we were warned by others (not Sharon) that a boy would be hard to house train. Fortunately, not accurate! Lol. Enjoy this special time - we have had such a fun 10 months watching him grow.


He's such a sweet boy, loves laying on people's feet as they're standing around. My fiance keeps calling him a meatball, since he's just a round ball of fluff with legs. After a round on PF reading about boys peeing on their front legs, I'm a little apprehensive about that aspect of potty training. So far so good, hoping it stays that way... I heard potty training is easier with another dog to show the new puppy the ropes. Fingers crossed that's the case.


----------

